

Looking for a non-technical cofounder - ebby

Yes, it works the other way around.<p>Here&#x27;s me...I design and build products extremely quickly, am super passionate about creating, and have experience launching products for a handful of companies including my own.<p>Looking to find a similarly passionate cofounder who&#x27;s experienced in the softer sciences and is strongly opinionated on the world and how to improve it.<p>Here&#x27;s my linkedin: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;t2DF7H
Click here to email if you think we should talk: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;HbqH2D
======
imwhimsical
Hi,

Do you have a project or an idea? I've shot you an email nevertheless, because
we're looking for somebody technical.

Edit: Both the linkedIn and email links don't work for me.

